# Quarantining plants



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I picked up a water wisteria, a bronze cryptocorne, a clump of dwarf hairgrass, two moss balls, and a bit of java moss on a coconut shell. 

I've put them in my extra 5 gal. that I use as a quarantine tank for now. 

How long should I quarantine them, and how can I kill/prevent algae till I know they are safe to put in my aquariums?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Im inpatient so I have my own method of quarantining. I usually dont quarantine them for algae because they show up in a tank no matter how cautious you are. 

I just soak mine in aquarium salt+aquarium water for 30 mins-1hr to kill parasites, snails, eggs. Remove plants, rinse. Raise plants over main tank, and spray a bit with Flourish Excel. The excel will kill algae, and whatever drips off into the main tank during the spray will feed the plants. At first, I didnt use the excel, I just added it for an extra precaution.*


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good point. 

What's the ratio of salt:water that you use?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Not sure,I dont ever measure it, but I think roughly 1-2tbsp/1gallon.*


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, I will do that this morning then, thank you!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

longtail4711 said:


> I picked up a water wisteria, a bronze cryptocorne, a clump of dwarf hairgrass, two moss balls, and a bit of java moss on a coconut shell.
> 
> I've put them in my extra 5 gal. that I use as a quarantine tank for now.
> 
> How long should I quarantine them, and how can I kill/prevent algae till I know they are safe to put in my aquariums?


I give up how long? *r2

I don't qt my plants.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I give up how long? *r2
> 
> I don't qt my plants.


*I actually dont either *r2

BUT I used to and thats how I did it  I should continue doing it for sterile measures *


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I gave everything a soak in the salt solution, Nurse Platy. 

The reason I was quarantining is because I got my plants at PetsMart and Petco...Which is pretty much all we have around here. Their tanks very obviously had BBA and snails.


----------

